# Heater Du Jour



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey all, Just curious what the current preferred heater is. I know it used to be stealth before they had the recall (even though I still have 3 on my tanks. I did pitch one a couple months ago because I didn't realize you could still return them and it turned a tank into current soup. Litterally dip your hand in and get shocked. luckily it was just a plant holding tank)

Is there a current "this is what you want" reccomendation or is just split of the top names eheim, hydor etc?


D'OH!
Just realized I was still in the DIY forum and not Equipment.
Mods, please feel free to move this to the proper forum. 
Sorry.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Edit: I just realized that I made a *huge* mistake. I meant to say *Ebojagers* are good; since they have been bought out by Eheim, I have heard horror stories more often....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will never use eheim heaters again as I had two fail in the on position and fried every thing in the tanks. I use fluval now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bob123 said:


> I will never use eheim heaters again as I had two fail in the on position and fried every thing in the tanks. I use fluval now.


Are you using the new electronic Fluval heaters? They look fancy, but are a little on the pricey side.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been using EBO for years, they are however all on thermostats as a precaution. (The Reefkeeper controller)


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im using Fluval right now, not sure if they are the best choice, but they seemed to be good quality and price compared to the others available in my area


----------

